# Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär



## feivel (13. Juni 2010)

*Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

Hallo, bin seit einiger Zeit auf einer Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen Schreibtisch, der schon seit längerer Zeit wirklich ausgedient hat, weil er viel zu klobig ist.
Ich würde mir soetwas wie einen Sekretär wünschen, klappe zu, Bildschirm weg, Pc müsste unten auch noch in ein fach passen,
die Klappe sollte dann als Arbeitsauflage für Maus und Tastatur dienen.

vielleicht kennt jemand soetwas in der Art, ich wäre über Tipps und Bilder echt dankbar. Preislich sollte es sich schon im Rahmen halten.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

So was hat "man" heutzutage meines Wissens nicht mehr, und wenn, dann sind es eben echt so "Oma-Möbel"... so in dem Stil zB Sekretär »Skagen« – OTTO–Online–Shop  oder Sekretär, Home Affaire – OTTO–Online–Shop

Was ist, wenn Du einfach ein normales etwas tieferes Regal nimmst und dann ne Klappe selber dranbaust? Oder was ist so schlimm an einem "echten" PC-Tisch, der von der Tiefe her für Flachbild geeignet ist und somit - wenn Du Keyboard+Maus-Brett einschiebst, auch nur nich 30-40cm tief ist? Oder geht es Dir echt um "man soll nix von der Technik sehen" so wie bei "konservativen" älteren Leuten ? ^^


----------



## feivel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

ne...es geht nicht darum, dass man nichts von der technik sieht, allerdings gehts tatsächlich um platz.

die von dir gezeigten modelle könnten leider nie und nimmer einen monitor beinhalten


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

Bei http://www.baur.dewww.baur.de findest du auch Computertische für den kleinsten Raum ganze Schränke zum schließen oder auch "Kleinschreibtischlösungen" 

Musst halt nach dem Preis schauen oder schaust eben mal im Sperrmüll, www.quoka.de .... vllt wirst du ja da für gutes Geld fündig


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

"Meine" Modelle waren ja auch nur als Beispiel für den STIL, den man als Sekretär finden kann  


Wie groß ist Dein Monitor denn? Viel kleiner als zB der hier IKEA | GOLIAT | Computertisch geht es ja eh kaum für nen PC-Tisch. Kurioserweise heißt der "Goliat"


----------



## relgeitz (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

ich hab jetzt nur kurz drüber gelesen, aber preisrahmen ist keiner gegeben ne? 

wenn nur eine untergeordnete rolle spielt, erfüllt dir ein tischler natürlich alle deine wünsche, jedoch wäre so ein sekretär natürlich eine spezialanfertigung. erstens werden diese, wie herby bereits erwähnte, nur noch selten hergestellt, bzw. sind sekretäre in dieser größe (monitor kann versteckt werden) eher selten. 

wenn die technik nicht versteckt werden soll, schaut der goliat von ikea ja garnicht schlecht aus. zum tischler - vll kennst du ja einen tischlerlehering der vor seiner gesellenprüfung steht, und er fertigt dir das teil zum geringen preis als prüfstück an - du müsstest halt bis zu seiner prüfung warten, bzw. zwischenzeitlich dafür hergeben (weiß nicht ob das in DE auch so möglich ist).


----------



## Ryokage (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

Also wenn man Platz braucht, sind eigentlich diese Schränke ganz praktisch, Kumpel hatte sowas mal früher, der Moni stand da auf nem eigenden Brett, darunter war eine Platte zum ausziehen für Maus und Tasta, sodass man nicht ganz so eingezwängt zwischen den Türen saß. Der Rechner stand unten drin aber z.B. da sehr eingebaut, je nach Größe und Wärmeentwicklung vielleicht weniger günsig. Der Schrank hatte außerdem allerhand Fächer für CDs/DVDs und allen anderen Kram, der Drucker hatte extra nen Fach im unteren Bereich neben dem Rechner. Das war schon ne recht kompakte Lösung und wenn man wollte verschwand das Rechner Choas auch gleich, einfach Türen zu und gut.
Ich persönlich empfand es allerdings immer als wenig angenehm da zu eng und eingebaut, ich bin allerdings auch ein Freund von Raumfüllenden Monsterschreibtischen.


----------



## feivel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

ich bin auch ein freund dersolchen schreibtische, leider meine freundin nicht, und meine wohnung erlaubts auch nicht wirklich 

der goliath ist leider extrem häßlich.....


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

Ich find den auch häßlich - aber wäre der vom PRINZIP her etwas, das passen würde? Liegt das Problem bei Deinem aktuellen Tisch eher in der Breite oder in der Tiefe? So was wie den Goliat hab ich in Möbelhäusern in ähnlichen Varianten an sich schon oft gesehen. 

Ich persönlich hab mir einfach selber einen gebaut, siehe rein vom Prinzip her das Bild: links is die Vorderansicht, rechts von der Seite. Das blaue is für den TFT, das rote für Keyboard+Maus, und zwischen den beiden Ebenen ist Platz für Stecker&co. Das weiße sind die Seitenteile, das graue is ein Brett, dass hinten noch für Stabilität sorgt. 

Hab das einfach mit Regal/Holz-Platten aus dem Baumarkt mit ca. 2cm Dicke gemacht, mit Spax-Holzschrauben fixiert.


----------



## feivel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

ich möchte ja beides reduzieren, breite und tiefe, der dicke laserdrucker gibt ja jetzt eh langsam den geist auf, der wird auch durch ein kleines modell ersetzt, aber da hab ich schon einen gefunden.

zur not...
ich denke auch über ein regal nach, wo ich ein brett in der schreibhöhe austausche, damit hätte ich in die höhe noch platz für die ganzen cds, ordner spiele, filme...


----------



## relgeitz (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*



feivel schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein freund dersolchen schreibtische, leider meine freundin nicht, und meine wohnung erlaubts auch nicht wirklich



platz ist die eine sache, aber was hat deine freundin gegen eine große arbeitsfläche? ich weiß zwar nicht was du beruflich machst. ich mag in der küche ne große arbeitsfläche, am schreibtisch ne große arbeitsfläche, und im bett sowieso. ich würde ihr mal nen großen vollholztisch und so nen kleinen goliath poppel zeigen, und fragen welcher ihr den besser gefällt. sie wird ja wohl auch mal am pc arbeiten/surfen/spielen - will sie sich da nicht ausbreiten können?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*



feivel schrieb:


> zur not...
> ich denke auch über ein regal nach, wo ich ein brett in der schreibhöhe austausche, damit hätte ich in die höhe noch platz für die ganzen cds, ordner spiele, filme...


 hab ich ja oben auch schon vorgeschlagen. Du musst nur bei nem Regal dann sehr aufpassen, dass es stabil bleibt - wenn da ein Brett nach vorne rausragt und du es dann noch mit der Hand belastest, kippt das sehr leicht.

ps: mein Schreibtisch is ca. 85cm breit und 50cm tief. Hab mal geschaut: wenn ich es extra eng mache, also so, dass ich grad so Platz hab für TFT (23 Zoll) und Tastatur (NICHT-Gamer, sondern normale Breite) + Maus, dann könnte man es auf ~75cm Breite und 40cm tiefe schaffen - dann hockst Du aber mit der Nase echt diekt am Monitor... das ist echt das abolute Minimum. Wenn Du die Tastatur-Auflage ausschiebbar machst, könntest Du auf 20-25cm Tiefe kommen, aber dann wird das Teil sicher schon verdammt kippelig bei ausgefahrener Ablage.


----------



## feivel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

ach zum arbeiten gibts den zweiten sehr sehr großen schreibtisch im schlafzimmer...ich brauch aber beim fernseher eben einen zweiten kleinen arbeitsplatz 

und wahrscheinlich wirds das regal mit erweitertem brett und standfüße ...dann kippelt auch nüscht...


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spezieller Schreibtischwunsch Sekretär*

Ich empfehle einen stabilen Holztisch , schlicht und einfach 
mfg


----------

